# MAC service Vs Intel service



## navisangha (Oct 13, 2006)

hi,

  From the begining itself, i was told that macs are useless they are expensive and have negligible service  centres..

Recently a CD got stuck into my iBook G4.I took it to the service centre ..It took 6 days for replacement...With iBook delivered ( yes DELIVERED) to my home.


Now another case 1 and half month ago my Intel 915 m/b encountered a prob it was sent for replacement 45 days hav passed there is no sign of replacement ....


So tell which is better...I thnk its the time t switch.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 13, 2006)

well, you have to understand the difference between a mobo and a lappie....they have totally different priorities!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 13, 2006)

My friend got his mobo (intel 915) replaced in 7 days ... the shop called him up to notify that the mobo is back


----------



## mail2and (Oct 13, 2006)

You can read about my experience with Applecare here.

Even in my case, about two days back, they sent some one to check my SuperDrive. He told me that he'll be back in four-five days max, and he'll replace the SuperDrive. I will not have to go to the Service Center.


----------



## navisangha (Oct 13, 2006)

I understand the priority ,which has higher value mobo ( nt got 45 days) or CD drive ( got in 7 days) ????.


----------



## aryayush (Oct 16, 2006)

This is not about priority, this is about which company makes an effort to look after its customers, which company offers absolute value for money and Apple excels in the department. Period.


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 16, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> This is not about priority, this is about which company makes an effort to look after its customers, which company offers absolute value for money and Apple excels in the department. Period.


Are u using Apple only


----------



## mail2and (Oct 16, 2006)

nishant_nms said:
			
		

> Are u using Apple only


How is that relevant to the discussion?


----------



## eddie (Oct 17, 2006)

Please don't compare Apples with Oranges. Compare Apple's service with someone like Dell, HP or Lenovo and then come back for discussion.


----------



## goobimama (Oct 18, 2006)

Here's one. The Hard Drive of my iBook went wonky and I gave it to the apple corner for checkup. They said they'd send the unit for replacement(Hard drive replacement). Now my dad was going to kerala for a trip to Kerala/Korea and wanted to use a laptop while on the go. 

They had said in the beginning that they would give a standby machine while a machine was sent for replacement, and they kept up to their promise. 

My dad is now happily roaming around the place with a *PowerBook G4*...on standby of course..


----------



## JGuru (Oct 18, 2006)

@Eddie has a valid point. You must not compare Apple with a local dealer in the first place!!
 Compare Apple's service with a Dell, HP, or Lenovo.


----------

